# Programming Phoenix Sound System with a Mac



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

Has anyone done it with Windows for Mac software? I wish Phoenix would develop a Mac version for there programming software.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

*VMware Fusion*

I haven't done exactly what you're asking, but my wife has a USB controlled craft cutter that she runs from within VMware fusion using Windows. Since the virtual machine can "grab" the USB input/output, most any USB-based hardware should work. I've also run Windows-only DVD laser etching software from a VM no problem.

(In the interest of transparency: I work for VMware--I'd think the Parallels software, or dual-booting with Boot Camp, should do the same)


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

Riderdan, 

Thanks for the reply. I really have no experience with "virtual PC" software. Do you think I would have to also buy windows OS to get Phoenix's program to work?

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

I've learned a little more. Didn't know what bootcamp is, turns out that is already on my Mac to run PC programs from startup. So in addition to Phoenix's software I'd probably need windows.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

*You'll need a Windows license*

to install/run Windows. I don't think there's any way around that... You can probably find a Windows disk from an old PC you owned, or pick one up cheap.

Dan


----------

